# Anyone know where this is?



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2008)




----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2008)

little red cross box hill?
try again


----------



## gentlegreen (May 12, 2008)

is that a dam somewhere up the severn ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> is that a dam somewhere up the severn ?




I don't know.  That's why I'm asking.  

Was looking at old photos the other day and came across this.  My grandparents had taken me to see this place in Wales in the summer of 1976 but it had dried up except for the bit at the bottom (but I'm sure I remember hearing the Prince of Wales feathers in relation to it, but I could be wrong)


----------



## selamlar (May 12, 2008)

The only dam I am aware of in Wales is the one at Dinorwig.  Is it there?

<proudly ignorant>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2008)

selamlar said:


> The only dam I am aware of in Wales is the one at Dinorwig. Is it there?
> 
> <proudly ignorant>


 

I don't know.  Is it?  

Where's Dinorwig?

I'm guessing it's either Gwent/Dyfed/Pembrey/Llanelli area as they are the areas I remember visiting, although I do remember we had a bit of a drive to get there


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2008)

how can anyone even tell that is a dam, it looks like a dust explosion to me.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2008)

http://www.fhc.co.uk/dinorwig.htm

N Wales / gogland
http://www.multimap.com/maps/?hloc=...|Dinorwig, Caernarfon, Gwynedd, Wales, LL55 3


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2008)

still can't see the pic minnie

but i'm having a stab at this
which is in Pontardulais, on the Swansea side of Llanelli


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2008)

Papingo said:


> how can anyone even tell that is a dam, it looks like a dust explosion to me.


 


That's water


----------



## laptop (May 12, 2008)

So  it's a big dam spillway - a 1960s or 1970s spillway. 

Most big dams in Wales are for water supply and 1930s or older.

So that would suggest one of the pumped-storage hydro-power schemes - Dinorwig indeed, or Trawsfynnydd (spare letters for the latter -> ffyynndd)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2008)

laptop said:


> So it's a big dam spillway - a 1960s or 1970s spillway.
> 
> Most big dams in Wales are for water supply and 1930s or older.
> 
> So that would suggest one of the pumped-storage hydro-power schemes - Dinorwig indeed, or Trawsfynnydd (spare letters for the latter -> ffyynndd)


 

Well when was Dinorwig built?  (It says commissioned in 1984)


----------



## laptop (May 12, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well when was Dinorwig built?  (It says commissioned in 1984)



Google will know - I imagine it took a decade to finish it?

The one the other side of the hill, Trawsfynthingy, apparently now known as the Ffestiniog section of Dinorwig, was up and running by 1970.


----------



## selamlar (May 12, 2008)

laptop said:


> Google will know - I imagine it took a decade to finish it?
> 
> The one the other side of the hill, Trawsfynthingy, apparently now known as the Ffestiniog section of Dinorwig, was up and running by 1970.



Hang on.  You mean I might actually be right?



Strike one for general ignorance!


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2008)

Its the log flume, Barry Island.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2008)

laptop said:


> Google will know - I imagine it took a decade to finish it?
> 
> The one the other side of the hill, Trawsfynthingy, apparently now known as the Ffestiniog section of Dinorwig, was up and running by 1970.


 

hm, well that could be it, as the picture was taken in 1976


----------



## laptop (May 12, 2008)

I got the old name wrong - it was Tan y Grisiau - and it's credited somewhere on this Fairport Convention cover from, I think, 1969:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2008)

laptop said:


> I got the old name wrong - it was Tan y Grisiau - and it's credited somewhere on this Fairport Convention cover from, I think, 1969:


 



> The nearby Ffestiniog power station, the high Stwlan Dam and the Tanygrisiau Reservoir are part of a pumped storage hydroelectricity installation. Much nearer the railway station is a waterfall on the Afon Cwmorthin and below the falls is a very small hydro-electric power station.


 
hm, well I THOUGHT we were going to see a waterfall but the picture's obviously not it, but as above says, there is a waterfall near the station.  Maybe we were supposed to be going there and got sidetracked


----------



## topaz (May 20, 2008)

it might be the one by llynn brianne?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2008)

topaz said:


> it might be the one by llynn brianne?


 

That's it!     10/10 to topaz.

I even recognise the name.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2008)

Wonder where all the grass has gone


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2008)

> The spillway of the dam is a notable tourist attraction when the reservoir is overtopping. The dam is the UK's tallest standing at a height of 300ft and is the world largest clay core dam. In 1996 the reservoir spillway was increased by 1 metre in height and a hydro electric generating station was added at the base of the dam.


 
From wiki


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2008)

The grass seems to be here in this picture


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2008)

> A road runs the 6 mile length of the reservoir and visitors can drive down to the bottom of the spillway to view the *water jet at the discharge point at the foot of the dam*.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2008)

Looks like fun


----------



## quimcunx (May 20, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Looks like fun





Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


 

You're not pissing yourself looking at that are you?


----------



## topaz (May 21, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's it!     10/10 to topaz.
> 
> I even recognise the name.



whoppee! we used to have parties up that way, i've spent many a happy hour with friends out there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2008)

topaz said:


> whoppee! we used to have parties up that way, i've spent many a happy hour with friends out there




Glad someone finally got it.  All the Welsh on here and nobody could get it until you came along


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Glad someone finally got it.  All the Welsh on here and nobody could get it until you came along



so we shouldn't even bother trying to help do your research next time??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2008)

ddraig said:


> so we shouldn't even bother trying to help do your research next time??




was only joking


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2015)

I went back there on Sunday even though I knew it would be dry, but glad I did as the area's gorgeous. topaz


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2015)

Judging by my first post though, I reckon the viewing points have been moved as completely different angle and much nearer in first post


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 29, 2015)

Not far from the delightfully named Rhandirmwyn - real country Wales up there , fabulous in the summer. 

Pub near there called the Royal Oak I think - last there circa 1970 though when I was 8 (and fell into the river) - lucky it was very warm and they sort of dried off ....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> Not far from the delightfully named Rhandirmwyn - real country Wales up there , fabulous in the summer.
> 
> Pub near there called the Royal Oak I think - last there circa 1970 though when I was 8 (and fell into the river) - lucky it was very warm and they sort of dried off ....



I know there was a pub there somewhere as it was mentioned in the car but I missed it, so don't know what it was called.  Lovely area though, and very off-the-beaten track.  We took a wrong turn and ended up somewhere else (as shown in the first pictures) before finding our way back to where we were supposed to be.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 9, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> Not far from the delightfully named Rhandirmwyn - real country Wales up there , fabulous in the summer.
> 
> Pub near there called the Royal Oak I think - last there circa 1970 though when I was 8 (and fell into the river) - lucky it was very warm and they sort of dried off ....



The Royal Oak is still really nice. Bit gastro-ey but very much a proper community village pub. I remember it being our first stop after a four day wild camp hike up in the Cambrians a few years ago. Man, did we smash that menu 

Rhandirmwyn also has an incredible 700-year-old oak. One of the biggest I've ever seen. Hollow but still alive. Four people could stand shoulder to shoulder inside it. http://www.rhandir-mwyn.org/the-rhandirmwyn-oak-tree/4585797853


----------



## bendeus (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol. Here's a band playing a gig inside it yn Gymraeg.


----------



## jjuice (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow, brings back good memories of free parties.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2015)

jjuice said:


> Wow, brings back good memories of free parties.



Did you used to party in the tree?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 18, 2015)

There's a good campsite staggering distance from that pub we sometimes go to. It's stunning up that way. Can be midge tastic too at times.


----------

